# QSI DCC setup?



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I currently use DC with a MRC 10amp throttle and have a QSI decoder in my Loco. I would like to make the switch to DCC but not sure of my options. I know that The Train Engineer set up would work but what other options are available to me? 

I do have a home made 24vdc 10amp supply that I can connect to my track so this may save me some cash but what else do I really need? 

Can I hook up just a DCC throttle to my power suplpy and it will work?

What other brands can I use with QSI


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

most of the major DCC command station/booster combos will take either AC or DC as a power input. Generally, you need 20 to 22 VAC or 24-26 VDC. The losses in the booster will result in a DCC track voltage of 20 to 22 volts. 

There are starter sets that include everything that you need EXCEPT the power supply in the price range of $300 to $600 US depending on the track current capability and the type/connectivity of the throttle. Radio throttle sets cost more, duplex throttles even more. 

Look at the Digitrax and NCE web sites for more info. The European sets from Lenz and Zimo are even more expensive.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

The 10 amp power supply is fine--you can use that.





You also need a command center/booster, and a throttle. For example, NCE makes a srt called the PH-pro. It's a five amp system consisting of the command center/booster, and a throtle. You would just run the MRC into that, and then wires from the command center to the track. The same rig can be had with a wireless, untethered throttle


The ten amp system requires the command center above, and an additional 10 amp booster. It raises the price significantly. If you think you can get away with the 5 amp system--if you don't have steep grades, or pull really lnog trains, or long strings of lighted passenger cars--the 5 amp is probably fine. 


What else you need depends on how much power you need. I have an NCE 10 amp system, and it's been great. It would have been much cheaper to go with the NCE 5 amp system, but I didn't think that would be enough. The 10 amp wireless rig is just excellent in every respect. 


So--five amp NCE system: MRC power suply---NCE command station--throttle

10 amp NCE system: MRC---10 amp booster--command center--throttle 


You can buy the five amp, and add the ten amp later 


NCE is the only DCC system I have any experience with. 

You can use any other brands with QSI decoders. That's one of the coolest parts of DCC


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I would suggest you spend some time reading the various online manuals to get an idea of features, upgradability, and if possible get some hands-on time with the different throttles. Since going DCC is a long term committment having a throttle you are happy with is very important I believe. In addition to the ones mentioned above, I would try Massoth (which I'm very happy with) and Zimo. 

Keith


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's good advice. The new Zimo system looks to be pretty amazing


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Good advice above. Read up on all the systems you can find. One thing to consider is using the wireless system which will give you much flexibility. Later RJD


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Zimo is really great, and the input is 24vac, not DC. 

Watch out for some decoder specs, MRC is 21 volt max. Web site states they are the latest and best technology???? 
I am not sure that a 21 volt limit is the latest. Zimo has 28 volt limits on newer units!! Phoenix went to 30 volts on newest sound units. 

Good news is Zimo has an output voltage control and can be set to 21 volts.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

And QSI can handle approximately 37 volts, but that is really for the benefit of DC people, there's very little out there that should be run over the NMRA standard of 24 volts. 

I have found that 24 volts on the rails is good enough for virtually any large scale loco under DCC. 

20 volts though, can be marginal on locos that needed the full 24 volts in DC, like the Aristo 6 axle diesels. This is only about prototype top speed, if you run about 45 or under all the time, 20 volts will be fine. 

I bring this up because many people are not aware of this situation until they email me that their passenger train will not go fast enough. 

Regards, Greg 

p.s. skip the MRC stuff... my opinion


----------

